# Audio cue software



## gpforet (Nov 29, 2006)

I have just begun using Sound Cue System software on a laptop for black-box theatre work.

I am using the standard version and while I am currently only using it in two channel mode, it is working like a champ and has eased my workload considerably.

I strongly recommend checking this out if you're looking for cue software. I am not affliated with the company that makes this in any way but have been looking for a inexpensive package like this for a while and wanted to pass on this find to other theatre sound people.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 30, 2006)

We're currently using SFX for Dance Concert Automation. It works soooo well. It triggers cues on our Obsession I and has also triggered cues on or Obsession/HogPC combo system. It can also do midi triggering, etc. And on top of that, it's got the cool 3" by 3" GO button. Works well.


----------



## kovacika (Dec 1, 2006)

Sound Cue System is my favorite. SFX is also nice but the nesting cues and hotkeys sold me on Sound Cue System.


----------



## Too_Tall (Dec 1, 2006)

does anyone know of any good software for a mac? my professor is wanting to buy some software, but it has to be for a mac.


----------



## mbenonis (Dec 1, 2006)

Check out QLab. Not only is it for Mac, but the base version is free and quite capable.

http://www.figure53.com/


----------



## Jim_L (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been using Sound Cue System since 2002. Great Program. For the price it's hard to beat.

Jim


----------



## scarlco (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree... Sound Cue System has been great. Plus, the developer is an extremely helpful guy - willing to work with you via his forums.


----------



## mbenonis (Dec 1, 2006)

The developer of QLab is the same way - he'll work with you to fix any bugs you might find in the program as quickly as humanly possible.


----------



## TechiesRule (Dec 4, 2006)

mbenonis said:


> Check out QLab. Not only is it for Mac, but the base version is free and quite capable.
> http://www.figure53.com/




Is there any free version for Windows? 
what is aailable for Windows besides Sound Cue and SFX?


----------



## mitt10tim (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone know of a program that will run on Linux to play sound cues? My needs are simple, it needs to respond quickly, and be able to stop at the end of the cue, preferably automatically. I would like a program that can play multiple effects simultaneously but its not a necessity. We only need 2 channel output. This is for a grade school and most of the time its run by grade schoolers.
The poor computer is at the end of its life so I am rebuilding it, if I don't find a good Linux program I will keep XP but I would like to avoid that.


----------



## airkarol (May 27, 2008)

mbenonis said:


> Check out QLab. Not only is it for Mac, but the base version is free and quite capable.
> 
> QLab :: Live media timelines for theatre, dance, installation, and more.



Another vote for QLab. IMHO, it's the best. You can create cues, have them controlled by midi, incorporate routing and volume fades...

For me, it does everything. Others may need a little more functionality, such as the ability to do heavy video playback, or have more audio outputs; in that case there are plugins that will allow you to do so. It's a great product, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Trolley01 (May 31, 2008)

Just been trying a piece of software called CSC Show Control. Got it to work using MIDI cues, SFX, and just generally plotting in reminder points of where I am in the script. Looks to just be Windows based though.

Next step is to find something as good to run on Linux....


----------



## textheatre (May 29, 2010)

I have a Mac Book Pro and i am running SCS through an windows emulator called VMfusion and it is absolutely incredible and smooth running because its running on a Mac.


----------



## scapino (May 29, 2010)

Note that SCS is now known as Show Cue System, since the programmer added video cues as well.

I have used SCS for 4 years now, and I like it ALOT! 

Kurt


----------



## chausman (Sep 14, 2010)

I have use Soundbyte before. it seems to work fairly well but it does bug you to buy it every ten minutes.


----------

